# Le document ... n'a pu être enregistré.



## Quetzaltor (7 Août 2008)

Lorsque je lance iweb, le message d'erreur suivant apparait :

_  Le document BlackWelcom.webtemplate n'a pas pu être enregistré._​
Je ne sais pas où ce document se situe et je ne sais pas quoi faire. Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème, peut-il me dire comment le résoudre ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Une simple réparation des autorisations réglera ton problème:
source: http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#AUTORI

                RÉPARER         LES AUTORISATIONS SOUS OS X


        Bref, je vous conseille donc de réparer de temps en temps vos autorisations, surtout si des anomalies dans le fonctionnement de Mac OS X ou de vos applications apparaissent ! En effet, comme tous les utilisateurs, vous procédez régulièrement (voire quotidiennement) à des mises à jour ou à l'installation de nouveaux logiciels et de ce fait les autorisations peuvent être rapidement altérées. Réparer ses autorisations une fois par semaine dans le cadre d'un entretien courant n'a rien d'ahurissant en soi... 
        Pour réparer vos autorisations, lancez l'application *"Utilitaire         de disque"* située dans *"Utilitaires"*         et cliquez sur l'onglet *"SOS"*. En bas de la         fenêtre *"SOS"*, vous remarquerez ces boutons         : 



---------







       Il vous suffit de sélectionner le disque/volume/partition OS X dans         la colonne de gauche, puis de cliquer sur le bouton *"Réparer         les autorisations du disque"*. L'opération ne dure         que quelques minutes !
       Un petit clic qui peut vous sortir de l'embarras ! 
       De nombreux utilitaires proposent aussi cette fonction essentielle de réparation des autorisations. C'est le cas de *"Onyx"*, *"Leopard Cache Cleaner"*, *"Cocktail"* ou *"TinkerTool System"*.


----------

